# Homes not Jails



## silenthouse (Nov 1, 2015)

silenthouse submitted a new file to the StP library:

Homes not Jails - San Francisco Squatter Handbook - Homes not Jails collective



> Homes not Jails is a squatting collective based in California.
> This is a squatter handbook from them dealing
> with that region but contains useful info for all squatters.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

